# wiring kit anybody knows what's good?



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

well I just got a call due my electric system that I knew is already messed up, so I'm thinking about rewiring the entire car myself and I wanted to ask you guys if you know good wiring kit's I could order on the net. I've seen some at ebay but as I don't know any brands isn't an easy choice, I hope somebody knows something about what should I put in. thx


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Painless wiring is good but i'm not sure if they make one for you vehicle.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> Painless wiring is good but i'm not sure if they make one for you vehicle.


I second painless, I doubt anyone other than nissan ever made one specifically for your car.

maybe oem-surplus.com or a junkyard, you probably wouldn't like nissan's price.


----------

